# Someone spent some big bucks.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Holy cow, someone has the money to spend!

Well, as for me - this is a good chance to look over and get some ideas.
Notice - those 12/14 frame hives seem to be imported from Euro - just the way they are made makes me to be pretty sure (per the website searches).

(576) Natural Beekeeping 101: HORIZONTAL HIVE SUPPLIES from DR. LEO SHARASHKIN - YouTube


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Sharashkin seems to be doing well for himself selling the "natural beekeeping". 

(576) NATURAL BEEKEEPING WORKSHOP REVIEW with Dr. LEO SHARASHKIN - YouTube


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Sharashkin seems to be doing well for himself selling the "natural beekeeping".
> 
> (576) NATURAL BEEKEEPING WORKSHOP REVIEW with Dr. LEO SHARASHKIN - YouTube


I'm glad he's running a successful business, and the work he does is really cool. But, for me personally I wouldn't want to spend that much all at once. But everyone can buy whatever they want or works for them.

P.S. You think his methods aren't natural? Please explain. Thanks!

Keep Buzzing Greg, BEEJ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> You think his methods aren't natural?


Read the comments; listen to that excited youtuber lady; try to get the message.....
It is all there, in front of you.

The message continues to be everyone and their brother should do the "natural beekeeping" preferably in the Layens hives.

What is deliberately or ignorantly omitted - *all beekeeping is local.*
As if this is somehow a secret.

Many (but really most) of the followers will find about the "local" thing on their own - after having spent hundreds (and thousands) bucks. 
Before spending all that money, might as well do some scouting ahead of time and see if the "natural" thing is even possible for you.

Rinse and repeat, as far as the "natural beekeeping" business goes.

Below is a video beautiful Layens hives, full of honey and all that.
But it is also a perfect demo of mite-created, pending die-outs.
All of those Layens depicted on this channel below are the same - mite-related kills.
So yes - this is the natural beekeeping we are talking about preached by Sharaskin.

The lady who did the videos below lives in my county and she did excellent demo of what really happens.
This is exactly what I observed for five years of my own.
If you keep bees naturally just as told - this is the video to watch so to know what to expect.
*In my locality! 
All beekeeping is local.*

(578) 162 Day Inspection 20 Frame Layens Horizontal Bee Hive on October 9, 2021 - YouTube
(578) 205/133 Day Inspection 24 Frame Layens Horizontal Bee Hive on October 9, 2021 - YouTube
(578) Dead Out Clearing in a Layens Horizontal Honey Bee Hive February 20, 2022 Gnome Sweet Gnome Hive - YouTube


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

GregB said:


> The message continues to be everyone and their brother should do the "natural beekeeping" preferably in the Layens hives.
> What is deliberately or ignorantly omitted - *all beekeeping is local.*
> As if this is somehow a secret.
> Many (but really most) of the followers will find about the "local" thing on their own - after having spent hundreds (and thousands) bucks. Before spending all that money, might as well do some scouting ahead of time and see if the "natural" thing is even possible for you.
> ...


Don't hate GregB 😁 She is within a two hours drive, local enough? Bees die in every locality, kept "naturally", treated, TF, etc😂As long as they want to drop there dime and go for it, who are we to judge, complain, tell them you are creating mite bombs, etc.?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Don't hate GregB 😁 She is within a two hours drive, local enough? Bees die in every locality, kept "naturally", treated, TF, etc😂As long as they want to drop there dime and go for it, who are we to judge, complain, tell them you are creating mite bombs, etc.?


She maybe local enough - totally agreed.
I wish she said it once - Hey, I am local enough to Leo, let me try and see.
Maybe I have a chance (once spend few thousand bucks).

Well, she did not even think of that. 
Though two hours drive does not qualify to be "local" anymore.

I don't really hate anyone.
What I hate is people around me spend thousands of bucks and then wonder why nothing is working for them.
Then they keep importing the bees and keep trying that "natural" approach.

Meanwhile, those few around here who are trying for some local bees - we are unable to even try to kinda/sorta select any resemblance of a local bee - just impossible.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Classic mite kill on that beautiful Layens frame in a nicely insulated hive. 

This year she will be trying out Buckfast and hope for the best again. 
Bee soup.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

IMO, those who take advantage of others for personal gain need to reflect a little on their morals. Sure Dr. Leo is making money, good for him, he offers free hive plans and has a booming business. 

What I don't like is that he is not totally honest about the ability for a new beekeeper to successfully raise bees with his methods and he dupes them into believing his natural way possible in all situations. This causes many of them to drop more money than they should every year on new bees. It is the new beekeeper that looses, those who don't know enough yet to realize the hazards and the difficulties of TF. If he added the truth about his success hinging on his particular geographical area and the possible pitfalls of his natural methods in other parts of the country/world, it would at least be more honest. 

I admire those beekeepers on this forum who freely give their advice and help. Dr. Leo, not so much.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

GregB said:


> I don't really hate anyone.Then they keep importing the bees and keep trying that "natural" approach.


Maybe I should have wrote don’t be a hater🤗 different meaning? Agreed, putting in imported bees (particularly of known, treated genetics), is hard for the “natural” approach. Some will learn the hard way, & hopefully we can buy their nearly new hardware at rock bottom prices😂 Reminds me of the Flow Hive, but that’s a “nearly” totally different subject..


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Read the comments; listen to that excited youtuber lady; try to get the message.....
> It is all there, in front of you.
> 
> The message continues to be everyone and their brother should do the "natural beekeeping" preferably in the Layens hives.
> ...


I think I get your message. Natural beekeeping is only doable in some areas. I think we need to define the term "natural beekeeping". For me it's this:* Natural beekeeping: A way of beekeeping that seeks to keep bees as close as possible to how they would be living in nature. *If you see all these folks trying to keep bees in a more natural environment and all of their colonies continue to perish, then maybe they aren't really practicing natural beekeeping. Because I know what's not natural: All the hives in a forest all of the sudden going extinct. I think when keeping bees at all, just like in the wild, there're some years when a lot of them die out. But that can happen even doing conventional beekeeping. And as to all these people spending tons of money: Keeping bees in line with nature, can be far cheaper than doing things the conventional style! Talk about dirt cheap beekeeping, no sugar to buy, no meds to give, etc., etc., etc., etc.! People just choose to spend a lot of money on natural or conventional beekeeping, and that's totally their choice. I hope this helped, and please correct me if I'm showing any errors!

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Bees die in every locality, kept "naturally", treated, TF, etc


That's exactlly my point. Bees in any year, any type of hive, using any methods, can and will die. This is natural. But what were also doing with natural beekeeping is loosing are weak colonies, with bad genetics for the region, and they are being replaced with bees better suited to the climate.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Classic mite kill on that beautiful Layens frame in a nicely insulated hive.
> 
> This year she will be trying out Buckfast and hope for the best again.
> Bee soup.
> ...


I agree that not everything is perfect with the Layens, but hopefully overall it is in the best interest of the bees to live in one.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

BEE J said:


> I agree that not everything is perfect with the Layens, but hopefully overall it is in the best interest of the bees to live in one.



I don't know, despite my constant research and persistent questioning, our bees have never provided an answer regarding their preferences......alas, so it goes.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Here was my take on this post. And thanks for chatting with us ursa! I'm glad you posted! Feel free to point out errors, typos, false info, insults, etc., I need to look at!



ursa_minor said:


> IMO, those who take advantage of others for personal gain need to reflect a little on their morals. Sure Dr. Leo is making money, good for him, he offers free hive plans and has a booming business.


I don't know him personally so I don't want to jump to any conclusions.



ursa_minor said:


> What I don't like is that he is not totally honest about the ability for a new beekeeper to successfully raise bees with his methods and he dupes them into believing his natural way possible in all situations.


I would not blame his natural approach for any newbie losses, and I think any book on beekeeping you read will give you the perfect story's. I think you may be right, though. You can't keep bees naturally in the north pole. You would need a heat source. That's not natural. But if we have to be doing all the extra work to keep the bees alive, should we be keeping bees at all? Thankfully, bees are now being localized all around the world, and living their in feral populations, with out the use of chemical treatments. I guess the point I want to make/ask is this: Is natural beekeeping really "harder" to do or impossible in some areas? Why would conventional beekeeping be any better? Don't non-natural beekeepers have the same or worse loses as the natural ones? *Maybe beekeeping is not possible in all situations.*


ursa_minor said:


> This causes many of them to drop more money than they should every year on new bees


The exact same could happen with non-natural beekeeping. That's why I'm trying the more "natural" approach and trying to catch a swarm. It's FREE!!!! 



ursa_minor said:


> It is the new beekeeper that looses, those who don't know enough yet to realize the hazards and the difficulties of TF.


I would say there're are even more hazards and difficulties with conventional beekeeping. Anyone who starts should take some responsibility and do some reading before they get their bees.



ursa_minor said:


> If he added the truth about his success hinging on his particular geographical area and the possible pitfalls of his natural methods in other parts of the country/world, it would at least be more honest.


It's good to be honest, that's what you ursa and everybody else do on Beesource!


ursa_minor said:


> I admire those beekeepers on this forum who freely give their advice and help.


ME TOO!!!


ursa_minor said:


> Dr. Leo, not so much.


That's your decision, and as time goes on I'll formulate my own opinions as well!

We'll that was my take on that post, but please, feel free to "shoot a hole in it". That's what were here for!


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

drummerboy said:


> I don't know, despite my constant research and persistent questioning, our bees have never provided an answer regarding their preferences......alas, so it goes.


I know.  Some things seem more personal conviction and preference than actual truth.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Maybe I should have wrote don’t be a hater🤗 different meaning? Agreed, putting in imported bees (particularly of known, treated genetics), is hard for the “natural” approach. Some will learn the hard way, & hopefully we can buy their nearly new hardware at rock bottom prices😂 Reminds me of the Flow Hive, but that’s a “nearly” totally different subject..


Fedor Lazuitn strongly promoted the local race of bees in his area. It was almost one of his main focuses. Some natural beekeepers do promote the idea I belive, but some newbies might miss these important facts. I'm glad I read "Keeping Bees With A Smile"! To me the flow hive is kind of a joke (but no insult to those who use it), it just is a bit funny to me.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

GregB said:


> Read the comments; listen to that excited youtuber lady; try to get the message.....
> It is all there, in front of you.
> 
> The message continues to be everyone and their brother should do the "natural beekeeping" preferably in the Layens hives.
> ...


That first video looked like t was already dead.
I think it's not the 'hive' that is the issue there by the beekeeper itself. Was there even eggs/large in the first video ?
To be honest the video was way too long and I FF through most of it but still couldn't see any larva in there


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Tigger19687 said:


> That first video looked like t was already dead.
> I think it's not the 'hive' that is the issue there by the beekeeper itself*. Was there even eggs/large in the first video ?*
> To be honest the video was way too long and I FF through most of it but still couldn't see any larva in there


Well, look at the date of the video -* it is fall.*
By that date many bees naturally have no brooding in my area (WI) - nothing is wrong there.
But the real issue is that the strength of the colony is such that it is not looking good at all.
In fact, the colony is clearly dwindling down and is walking dead.


"the issue there by the beekeeper itself" -- Well, the beekeeper is clearly a very new beek by every indication AND she watched too many Sharaskin videos and read too many books about "natural" beekeeping in Layens hives.
That is what the video is about - even though this was not the original intent of it. 

Either she will learn the reality of her issues (I even commented to her) OR she will give up after some thousands of dollars spent and never understand the real issues.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> Fedor Lazuitn strongly promoted the local race of bees in his area. It was almost one of his main focuses.


But you also must understand that in most areas of the US* the local race of bees does not exist. *

Moreover, the current industry practices do as much as possible to undercut even the slim chances of the local bees forming.
But the mentality of the US consumer is the real issue - I want *this *and I want *this *now and I don't care how I get *this*.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Here is just a thought, hopefully I'm not too far off the context of the thread. Feel free to correct me!
I like to see people beekeeping, and certainly doing it in a regenerative way. I just don't see the conventional way of beekeeping any better. I mean, what could she have done different? The real issues should be finding out how to work with the bees and creation instead of fighting against them. Bees in the wild are in TF and some are in well insulate hives as well. If they want and need this shouldn't we give it to them?


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

In October here, massachusetts, we have all stages of egg->capped.
Is beginning of Oct a large brood break for you there?


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> But you also must understand that in most areas of the US* the local race of bees does not exist.*


I was thinking that as I read the book. I guess if everybody didn't keep buying foreign queens and kept their bees in a way so that the hardy ones live to reproduce, then a local race of bees could form.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Tigger19687 said:


> In October here, massachusetts, we have all stages of egg->capped.
> Is beginning of Oct a large brood break for you there?


According to some local beeks here (Roland) - their bees are done brooding in September.

However, with the massive importation of the bees - the brooding may stop anywhere from September to November (depending on the genetics).
In addition older queens stop earlier and young queens stop later.
All of it is normal.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Moreover, the current industry practices do as much as possible to undercut even the slim chances of the local bees forming.


Your right, Greg! A lot of the industrial practices are making the bees weaker and weaker, not breeding a good, hardy local race.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> I was thinking that as I read the book. I guess if everybody didn't keep buying foreign queens and kept their bees in a way so that the hardy ones live to reproduce, then a local race of bees could form.


But also what makes a pollinator-grade bee good for the business (the most popular bee everywhere) - does not make it a good bee for most local conditions and specifications.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> But the mentality of the US consumer is the real issue - I want *this *and I want *this *now and I don't care how I get *this*.


That' s so true. We as humans often sacrifice long- term benefits, forgetting about the next generation, for the sake of our immediate wants. Are society is like the grave: it is never satisfied.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> But also what makes a pollinator-grade bee good for the business (the most popular bee everywhere) - does not make it a good bee for most local conditions and specifications.


Couldn't the bees adapt to their climate? I mean, they have a very diverse genetic makeup.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> Your right, Greg! A lot of the industrial practices are making the bees weaker and weaker, not breeding a good, hardy local race.


It is not "weaker" per se.
Rather industrial practices look for the bee that meet the specifications of those practices.
Well, look at the specifications and think what they are - those specifications (meaning HOW the industry makes money).


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> Couldn't the bees adapt to their climate? I mean, they have a very diverse genetic makeup.


Adapt?

Very recently (in my thread) I just brought up an example of an "inpatient wanna-bee beekeeper". Waiting until June for a split from me is too much for him. He already got himself a nuc of imported bees.
Technically someone shook some bees onto frames and plugged in a queen in a cage (I looked) - it is not even a nuc but a pre-installed package of unknown origin.

The flow of these imported bees is massive here and any talks of "adaptation" are meaningless. Whatever batch of the bees was the biggest this year - that batch will rule the skies for the season and leave their genetic imprint onto the area for some years.

Typically, the pollinator-grade bees trample anyone else here.
Or the least, they dilute and sabotage any other bees in the area.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Adapt?
> 
> Very recently (in my thread) I just brought up an example of an "inpatient wanna-bee beekeeper". Waiting until June for a split from me is too much for him. He already got himself a nuc of imported bees.
> Technically someone shook some bees onto frames and plugged in a queen in a cage (I looked) - it is not even a nuc but a pre-installed package of unknown origin.
> ...


I think I get your point. Those kinds of things I guess you just don't worry about.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> It is not "weaker" per se.
> Rather industrial practices look for the bee that meet the specifications of those practices.
> Well, look at the specifications and think what they are - those specifications (meaning HOW the industry makes money).


So what they want to breed may not be in are's or the bees best interest?


----------



## Johnwb (12 mo ago)

I did not watch the whole video but if she has prebuilt hives why does she need wool?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> So what they want to breed may not be in are's or the bees best interest?


There are many disagreements in the wild animal "interests" and cultured animal "interests".
So that is one thing.

The second thing - migratory, commercial operation and stationary hobby operation are very, very different animals. 
However the commercial operation usually tramples the hobby operation just by the shear volume. Thus, the commercial trends usually overrule the hobby trends. This is usually is the case. BUT - there are exceptions!


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Johnwb said:


> I did not watch the whole video but if she has prebuilt hives why does she need wool?


I have no idea. I didn't see that part (the videos were long but that's okay) .


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> There are many disagreements in the wild animal "interests" and cultured animal "interests".
> So that is one thing.


It deserves a new thread! I thought bees were one of the only types of livestock that was still wild and not domesticated.


GregB said:


> The second thing - migratory, commercial operation and stationary hobby operation are very, very different animals.


There about as close as a cat and a gorilla.



GregB said:


> However the commercial operation usually tramples the hobby operation just by the shear volume. Thus, the commercial trends usually overrule the hobby trends.


So by trends you mean the genetic makeup of the colonies in an area, right?



GregB said:


> BUT - there are exceptions!


It would be cool if one of us was one of those exceptions!

Thanks Greg! BEEJ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> So by trends you mean the genetic makeup of the colonies in an area, right?


Pretty much - yes.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Pretty much - yes.


I don't want to take the thread off topic too much but since it's your thread, I hope you don't mind  . That is what Fedor Lazutin was preaching! The other beekeepers in his area were importing races of bees unsuitable for his operation, and he spent a sizeable amount of his book on it. I think were I am it's less of a problem. The climate isn't to extreme, although we do get those odd years, and I think nectar is pretty plentiful (but I'm still figuring that out), so I think I could get away with their genes. Hopefully, they will be disease resistant, as I do not intend to med.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BEE J said:


> The other beekeepers in his area were importing races of bees unsuitable for his operation, and he spent a sizeable amount of his book on it.
> ........
> I think were I am it's less of a problem.


Even then, here in US we have much larger problem of that nature - migration and importation.

All in all - I suggest you watch @Litsinger and @joebeewhisperer closely.

There other folks too, but these two guys I immediately remember since I keep track of them myself. They seem to have the locations that are favorable for keeping the bees naturally and off the chems.

This is about the opposite to what I have at my place.

So you need to determine where on the scale you land - anywhere from completely TF to very heavy treatment (and anything in between). Once that is figured out, you can practice the management that work for you best.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

GregB said:


> Even then, here in US we have much larger problem of that nature - migration and importation.


Haven't done much reading on the negatives of migration, but have heard about importation.



GregB said:


> There other folks too, but these two guys I immediately remember since I keep track of them myself. They seem to have the locations that are favorable for keeping the bees naturally and off the chems.
> 
> This is about the opposite to what I have at my place.
> 
> So you need to determine where on the scale you land - anywhere from completely TF to very heavy treatment (and anything in between). Once that is figured out, you can practice the management that work for you best.


Didn't realize there were people doing that. Thanks for the resource. I still find it hard to belive it's impossible to keep bees naturally in some places in the US, but that's a topic for another thread. Thanks, Greg!!!


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

BEE J said:


> Haven't done much reading on the negatives of migration, but have heard about importation.
> 
> 
> Didn't realize there were people doing that. Thanks for the resource. I still find it hard to belive it's impossible to keep bees naturally in some places in the US, but that's a topic for another thread. Thanks, Greg!!!


It's true, @GregB has many years of looking at this from every angle. I agree with the statement he made earlier in this thread. The south GA, north FL bees indeed rule the air in 95% of the US airways each year. And they are expendable and are driven like most livestock. Most attempts at breeding different bees are nigh unto impossilbe because not many individuals own 10K acres of land. However, there are a lot of folks that live near large parks (as I do), or other uninhabited tracts. That gives a smidge of a buffer, but only as far as yearly swarms of GA bees have migrated from the outer edges.

We have some feral bees here that are all mixed up as far as lineage. And the heavy infuence that can be exerted in our yard (drone-wise), can be diluted if a neighbor (there are a few) decides to get bees. If they want less than $1-2K, or are willing to buy equipment, bees will cost them nothing. 

I believe there is a genetic solution, but at present it is only in these isolated environments. I don't see a near future where bees with long brood breaks will serve the purposes of commercial beeks. These bees will not be manipulated into large numbers for Feb almond pollination without changing the one thing I consider their largest positive attribute in the "mite fight", the long brood breaks. Bit of a catch 22, but we're working on it. In my case, we are playing around with it. Hope this helps. Both @GregB and @Litsinger have documented each of their long-running voyages through this that might save you hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

BEE J said:


> I'm glad I read "Keeping Bees With A Smile"!


There are an enormous number of beekeeping books 'out there' to choose from, but I would strongly suggest that you read just another one of them (for now): Emile Warre's 'Beekeepng for All'. In recommending this book, I'm not suggesting for a moment that it contains any particular secrets, 'truth', or superior methods of beekeeping. I'll explain to you my reasons for recommending this particular book in a later post (hopefully after you've read it). It won't cost you a penny/dime - as there are numerous sites offering a free download - here are just two:


https://www.canberrabees.com/pdf/abbe_warre_beekeeping_for_all.pdf




http://www.users.callnetuk.com/~heaf/beekeeping_for_all.pdf



If you give it a read, and post here what you think of the book, I'll then give you my reasons for the recommendation and discuss with you anything which arises.
'best,
LJ


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

little_john said:


> There are an enormous number of beekeeping books 'out there' to choose from, but I would strongly suggest that you read just another one of them (for now): Emile Warre's 'Beekeepng for All'. In recommending this book, I'm not suggesting for a moment that it contains any particular secrets, 'truth', or superior methods of beekeeping. I'll explain to you my reasons for recommending this particular book in a later post (hopefully after you've read it). It won't cost you a penny/dime - as there are numerous sites offering a free download - here are just two:
> 
> 
> https://www.canberrabees.com/pdf/abbe_warre_beekeeping_for_all.pdf
> ...


I am interested, and I really appreciate you thinking of me, my friend! But before I take the time to read it I have a few questions.

1. I realize her last name is warre. If I don't want to do Warre hives is this book still going to benefit me?
2. Did you personally benefit from reading this book?
3. I want to do TF beekeeping, is this book still going to be right for me?

Thanks so much Little John!

Cheers, BEEJ


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

BEE J said:


> 1. I realize her last name is warre. If I don't want to do Warre hives is this book still going to benefit me?


Emile Warre was a man - a French priest. I cannot guarantee that it will benefit you, but I sincerely hope and believe it will - perhaps in ways that you cannot fully appreciate at this moment in time. Certainly this was my intention when recommending the book - which is a fairly recent publication (1948) when compared with most classic beekeeping books.


> 2. Did you personally benefit from reading this book?


Indirectly, yes - but I'm wondering why you've asked that question ? I must have read well over 100 beekeeping books, from cover to cover, as well as ABJ and Gleanings from their first editions up to around 1920, and many other sources of info as well - and have benefitted from all these sources in one way or another. 

After many years of experimentation, I've finally 'firmed-up' on a derivative of Warre/Layens/Ukrainian, and so yes - I can honestly say that Warre has played a part in that development. But that is not my primary reason for recommending Warre's book.


> 3. I want to do TF beekeeping, is this book still going to be right for me?


Well, I cannot possibly answer that question - but what I can say is that the Warre Hive is favoured by a large number of 'alternative' beekeepers, many of whom are Treatment-Free, and/or Chemical-Free, and who would describe themselves as being 'Natural Beekeepers'. But again, that's not my primary reason for recommending Warre's book.

That must sound something like a 'tease', and I apologise in advance for this - but I can assure you that my recommendation is well-intentioned and has your own 'beekeeper well-being' and success very much in mind.
'best,
LJ


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

little_john said:


> Emile Warre was a man - a French priest. I cannot guarantee that it will benefit you, but I sincerely hope and believe it will - perhaps in ways that you cannot fully appreciate at this moment in time. Certainly this was my intention when recommending the book - which is a fairly recent publication (1948) when compared with most classic beekeeping books.


Ooops. I was thinking Emily, the girl name. I don't at all question that you have good intentions, thanks for thinking of me !


little_john said:


> Indirectly, yes - but I'm wondering why you've asked that question ? I must have read well over 100 beekeeping books, from cover to cover, as well as ABJ and Gleanings from their first editions up to around 1920, and many other sources of info as well - and have benefitted from all these sources in one way or another.
> 
> After many years of experimentation, I've finally 'firmed-up' on a derivative of Warre/Layens/Ukrainian, and so yes - I can honestly say that Warre has played a part in that development. But that is not my primary reason for recommending Warre's book.


I guess that was a silly question. Why else would you have recommended it to me? I didn't realize you read that many beekeeping books! That's a ton! Was that over the course of your life? Did you start when you were a teen?


little_john said:


> Well, I cannot possibly answer that question - but what I can say is that the Warre Hive is favoured by a large number of 'alternative' beekeepers, many of whom are Treatment-Free, and/or Chemical-Free, and who would describe themselves as being 'Natural Beekeepers'. But again, that's not my primary reason for recommending Warre's book.
> 
> That must sound something like a 'tease', and I apologise in advance for this - but I can assure you that my recommendation is well-intentioned and has your own 'beekeeper well-being' and success very much in mind.
> 'best,
> LJ


You got me hanging. Well I think I'll try to read it through. I can't make any promises though. So we'll see. But it does seem interesting. Thanks for your advice, Little John!

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ🐝


----------

